# [VIDEO] 30 storey building built in 15 days? Possible?



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hdpf-MQM9vY&feature=player_embedded






A skyscraper built of entirely prefab materials in 15 days.


----------



## Kopacz (Mar 16, 2011)

My father told me once about prefabricated buildings that were built in my city during the 70/80s - they could virtually do two buildings at once because it was just a matter of rotating the crane (construction didn't go very high so they only needed one for those 5-story blocks) so speed isn't anything THAT much surprising. Of course, it's made by the Chinese so they can virtually do anything and making time-effective solutions is really important to them because hundreds of thousands of people migrate from rural areas to cities every year and are in need of housing.
I am surprised that this kind of architecture isn't more popular nowadays. As the video says, it has a lot of advantages and perhaps only one disadvantage - you need the prefab facility somewhere nearby.
As long as it makes housing easier to afford and sustain, I am totally for it.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Sure it's possible, the building in that video is for more than 90 % fabricated in a factory.


----------

